# Old Rich storming towards 30,000



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Rich a huge amount of helpfull posts 30,000 wow


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats - great work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not quite there yet . . but thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

29,999 posts ftw!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats !!!

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're there now so congratulations and well done Rich





















....

:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job, Rich.

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations! excellent work


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . . I think a glass ( or two ) of Merlot is in order . .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sssshhhhhh.... Don't mention Merlot, Mrs WereBo will be over on the next plane.....










:grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys! !


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

30K is a lot of helpful Posts.

Thanks for your help.

One for me too. Cheers!!


> Thanks . . I think a glass ( or two ) of Merlot is in order . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Outstanding!! Excellent posts......and even goes that extra mile in preventing hypotension in PS.....:rofl:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks folks . .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Fantastic Rich! I can't even count that high.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

30,000 posts, WOW I really gotta spend more time in the political forum making comments about obama LOL


congrats Rich


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Way to many posts in BS . . ermm . . PS . . I gotta cut that down!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL. come on Rich what else would there be for us to argue about ?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Great work Rich! :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Rich did you mean cut down the posts or the PS section lol


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . cut donw in BS . . ermm . . PS


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Either was good


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Old Rich said:


> . . cut donw in BS . . ermm . . PS


But then PS would be near empty :ermm:

Congrats on passing 30k


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats Rich! :thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Great work, congrats.


----------

